# Cacti that mimic stones!



## scottyk (Jul 14, 2006)

I went to an arboretum today. It had a extensive collection of odd tropical plants in several greenhouses. I though some may find these interesting. They are tiny succulents that mimic stones. I also threw in a few extra shots that came out nice.

Enjoy!


----------



## Crono (Jul 14, 2006)

Gotta love Lithops
They are very sensitive to humidity though. I spent a few hours helping a friend try to salvage them because another greenhouse worker was watering them daily. 
They are really neat plants if you like something you can put in the window and forget about for a few weeks at a time.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 14, 2006)

Awesome!  A friend of mine on another forum oversees the Arid House, cactus and succulent collection at the U.C. Berkeley botanical gardens.  He posted these pictures shortly after he got the job...













I absolutely love them and talked to him about the possibility of including some lithops in my tarantula enclosures, but alas, they require very bright full sunlight to thrive.  

That looks like a beautifully laid-out botanical garden you were at.  Where is it and what was it called?


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 15, 2006)

Is that your greenhouse? If it is that's amazing to see in New York, a beautiful sight!   The stone cacti seem to come in a wide variety of colors, some remind me of the candy "shock tarts"


----------



## scottyk (Jul 15, 2006)

Only in my dreams Keith  

These were taken at the Planting Fields Arboretum, which is supposed to be one of the premier ones in the country. It has several greenhouses. All are multi roomed, and the size of actual houses. You can spend a few hours looking at all of the orchids, cacti and other exotics. 

There are also 400 + outdoor acres with trees and plants from all over the world. The guy who used to privately own the grounds started having mature trees planted there over 100 years ago, and preserved many old natives as well. There are huge, ancient specimins of just about everything that will grow in a temperate zone. If you live close enough, I'd highly recommend you visit. Here's a link with directions  http://www.plantingfields.org/

There is only a $6 parking fee to get in. Bring a book and a lawn chair, and you can sit out on the great lawn under the trees when you're done looking around.


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 15, 2006)

They are not true cacti (lack spines in a areola), but succullents


----------



## Ewok (Jul 15, 2006)

Scottyk are you sure that is not your house and your just being modest about it haha.  Nice pics, I would like to have a cacti and succulent garden like that, they are some of my favorite plants.

Iused to have a small cacti garden back in florida, I really enjoyed it, but it sure was a pain pulling and keeping the weeds out .


----------



## scottyk (Jul 15, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> They are not true cacti (lack spines in a areola), but succullents



Thanks for the correction. I like to keep my writings as factual as possible. In my defense, the were in the "cactus room"  

I can't alter the thread title, but did correct my text....


----------



## scottyk (Jul 15, 2006)

[]Kaliningrad[] said:
			
		

> Scottyk are you sure that is not your house and your just being modest about it haha.  Nice pics, I would like to have a cacti and succulent garden like that, they are some of my favorite plants.
> 
> Iused to have a small cacti garden back in florida, I really enjoyed it, but it sure was a pain pulling and keeping the weeds out .


You busted me! Now I need to have the whole board over for a lawn party


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 15, 2006)

Do you guys know if those stone-looking cactus are available anywhere?


----------



## dtknow (Jul 16, 2006)

They are available in lots of places online and in nurseries. You can find a few similar species at Home Depot I know.


----------



## Thoth (Jul 17, 2006)

I know if you're in MA, Mahoney's nurseriesw carries them or you can get them online at Lithops.net.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 17, 2006)

> Awesome! A friend of mine on another forum oversees the Arid House, cactus and succulent collection at the U.C. Berkeley botanical gardens. He posted these pictures shortly after he got the job...


The succulents in those pics are called "bees kloutjies" (cattle paws) here. They are too cute!


----------



## Amanda (Jul 17, 2006)

They're all from Southern Africa, too!  I guess your name should win-out.  
Do you see alot of them?


----------



## Arietans (Jul 17, 2006)

> They're all from Southern Africa, too! I guess your name should win-out.
> Do you see alot of them?


We find them quite often. I was raised in the Karoo, which is where those generally come from. If the ostriches don't find them, you usually find a few growing together.


----------

